

Programming in an Interactive Environment: The Lisp Experience (1978) [pdf] - brudgers
https://www.ida.liu.se/ext/caisor/archive/1978/001/caisor-1978-001.pdf

======
aton
The thought of lisp coming back to life as other forms like clojure, makes me
wonder if in a couple of decades a modern form of c++ will be trendy. In that
universe, the current hate of java and c++ will be the cool stuff.

Is this the technology keep evolving, or is it us keep changing our minds?

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Lisp is like Gothic architecture that can and has stood the test of time. C++
is more like Brutalist architecture that had its appeal and still appeals to
some...

